# RX for dull headlights ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


I bough stuff at Walmart, cones in a black plastic bottle near the car wax and stuff. You wipe it in with a rag, then buff it off with another works great, lasts several months. It was like $8.00.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

There are numerous places to buy parts other than the dealer. Online, autozone orreillys. Install it yourself too


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one.





Jimmy44 said:


> Any suggestions ?


Damn. Improve your comparison shopping skills.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you have Plug and Play headlight bulbs? Or do you have to replace the whole headlight unit? Actually a cheap easy and quick fix is a toothbrush with toothpaste.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Not really sure but I know I have replaced single bulbs. Also tried those units that supposedly improved down the road visability vision.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Not really sure but I know I have replaced single bulbs. Also tried those units that supposedly improved down the road visability vision.


Do you think it's the outside lens or the bulbs? When was the last time you replaced bulbs? I would try the toothpaste thing first. See if it makes any difference.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Headlight are at most $250 apiece. Look at aftermarket, they are better and cheaper than OEM


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you think it's the outside lens or the bulbs? When was the last time you replaced bulbs? I would try the toothpaste thing first. See if it makes any difference.


Thanks for the tip. I did have both bulbs replaced year ago when I removed the headlight kit. Will try the cleaning to see if it works before investing in lens itself.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i have a 2008 camry i switched to HID or xenon bulbs , LED. you do not need to switch the whole assembly just swap out the bulbs. however they arent just straight bulbs they come with a seperate capacitor unit that needs to be mounted. relatively inexpensive and great for night driving,much brighter then regular bulbs.I would recommend having them professionally installed. i paid about 120. follow this link adjust for model version. this is for LE...
https://www.xenonpro.com/toyota/2009/camry-le


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BadYota said:


> Headlight are at most $250 apiece. Look at aftermarket, they are better and cheaper than OEM
> View attachment 418555


Appreciate the info


5☆OG said:


> i have a 2008 camry i switched to HID or xenon bulbs , LED. you do not need to switch the whole assembly just swap out the bulbs. however they arent just straight bulbs they come with a seperate capacitor unit that needs to be mounted. relatively inexpensive and great for night driving,much brighter then regular bulbs.I would recommend having them professionally installed. i paid about 120. follow this link adjust for model version. this is for LE...
> https://www.xenonpro.com/toyota/2009/camry-le


Do you get oncoming car's flashing there brights at you. When you need to replace do you replace capacitor as well. Do you know how long they last ?



BadYota said:


> Headlight are at most $250 apiece. Look at aftermarket, they are better and cheaper than OEM
> View attachment 418555


My issue is with the dull lens this basically for the bulb part of headlight.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

This is what I used, I supplied my own sand paper and masking tape.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KIVYE6G/?tag=ubne0c-20

















I then put a protected plastic film from weather tech on them.

https://www.weathertech.com/lampgard/


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Plenty of tricks to get them cleaned: toothpaste, wet sanding, various kits you can buy etc. I used chrome wheel rubbing/polishing compound on mine a few times on my truck until I bought new lenses. You just usually need to redo them every few months.

Then again..., a pair of headlight for a Camry is 100 bucks on Ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Headlights...=2832305387504438f23aa791459d9325501efb5490f1


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


E bay.$145.80 for 2.
Delivered.
Brand New.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> This is what I used, I supplied my own sand paper and masking tape.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KIVYE6G/?tag=ubne0c-20


Than


TomTheAnt said:


> Plenty of tricks to get them cleaned: toothpaste, wet sanding, various kits you can buy etc. I used chrome wheel rubbing/polishing compound on mine a few times on my truck until I bought new lenses. You just usually need to redo them every few months.
> 
> Then again..., a pair of headlight for a Camry is 100 bucks on Ebay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Headlights...=2832305387504438f23aa791459d9325501efb5490f1


Thanks I can only assume the quote I got from Toyota was entire headlight assembly. That price is very reasonable maybe 100 for 
labor. Good deal.



tohunt4me said:


> E bay.$145.80 for 2.
> Delivered.
> Brand New.
> View attachment 418595


Thanks I did not know you could just buy this part. The quote I got was for complete assembly with harness etc.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Or


Jimmy44 said:


> Than
> 
> Thanks I can only assume the quote I got from Toyota was entire headlight assembly. That price is very reasonable maybe 100 for
> labor. Good deal.


Or you Google it and learn to do it yourself, putting an extra $100 in your pocket


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

True will do that tonight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It is a crime what dealers try to charge for a piece of plastic.


IT SHOULD BE A FEDERALLY MANDATED SAFETY RECALL !

Defective materials that fade & turn opaque .

People must be able to see.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a 66 Willy's Jeep and headlights clear as brand new. Isn't progress great. In fairness to Toyota I think they quoted me for the entire assembly with wiring harness etc.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> It is a crime what dealers try to charge for a piece of plastic.
> 
> IT SHOULD BE A FEDERALLY MANDATED SAFETY RECALL !
> 
> ...


These plastic headlamps are the worse thing ever put on a car. I agree. Should be recalled and replaced on every car that has them. And this reminds me I need to clean ours on the 2003 Windstar.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> These plastic headlamps are the worse thing ever put on a car. I agree. Should be recalled and replaced on every car that has them. And this reminds me I need to clean ours on the 2003 Windstar.


When I started driving the 2017 Prius I could not believe the difference. Even with regular beam I get flashed thinking my highs are on. I don't like that cause I hate that happening to me. I click my highs to let them see.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


Try Rock Auto parts I got mine for 2007 Nissan Versa new with bulbs just under $100 each


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Headlight are at most $250 apiece. Look at aftermarket, they are better and cheaper than OEM
> View attachment 418555


Oh no lots of headlight housing units are $500 or more.

There are lots of products out there to fix hazy headlights but I recommend this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M75GUJB/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you have Plug and Play headlight bulbs? Or do you have to replace the whole headlight unit? Actually a cheap easy and quick fix is a toothbrush with toothpaste.
> View attachment 418554


We used toothpaste 40 years ago in body shop class.

Regular white Colgate or Crest. Not sure if the new gels work as well.

My son had a minor fender bender and the other car left paint marks on the fender. I took our old tube, which was almost out of paste anyway, and buffed it out with an old sock.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UpNorth said:


> Try Rock Auto parts I got mine for 2007 Nissan Versa new with bulbs just under $100 each


Thanks will see if any in CT. Also I learned that some cars sold in USA were actually built in Japan. The headlights are acl


Amos69 said:


> Oh no lots of headlight housing units are $500 or more.
> 
> There are lots of products out there to fix hazy headlights but I recommend this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M75GUJB/?tag=ubne0c-20


Thanks


UpNorth said:


> Try Rock Auto parts I got mine for 2007 Nissan Versa new with bulbs just under $100 each


Will check them out.



Amos69 said:


> Oh no lots of headlight housing units are $500 or more.
> 
> There are lots of products out there to fix hazy headlights but I recommend this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M75GUJB/?tag=ubne0c-20


Thanks


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> It is a crime what dealers try to charge for a piece of plastic.
> 
> IT SHOULD BE A FEDERALLY MANDATED SAFETY RECALL !
> 
> ...


My oldest sons' girlfriend has a newer Mercedes Benz. The headlight bulb went out.

The dealer wanted 500 bux to replace it. The bulb is 60 bux and takes 15 minutes to replace.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MB


observer said:


> My oldest sons' girlfriend has a newer Mercedes Benz. The headlight bulb went out.
> 
> The dealer wanted 500 bux to replace it. The bulb is 60 bux and takes 15 minutes to replace.


MB dealer (stealer) ships are notorious for charging $$$$ for $$ issue


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> My oldest sons' girlfriend has a newer Mercedes Benz. The headlight bulb went out.
> 
> The dealer wanted 500 bux to replace it. The bulb is 60 bux and takes 15 minutes to replace.


Just ridiculous. It's also why I don't want to deal with those conversion kits. Just keep a spare bulb in glove box. I always heard that about Benz and BMW dealers that takes the cake.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> MB
> 
> MB dealer (stealer) ships are notorious for charging $$$$ for $$ issue


Good thing my son learned from his cheap old man.

First thing he did was google the price for the bulb.

Second thing he did was look up how to change it on Youtube.

Made a few brownie points with his GF on that one.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

None of that shit works. Keep the bugs off. The bug guts are acidic. When they fade out buy stock ones not aftermarket china. Or go to a salvage yard and get some used onea better than yours


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> MB
> 
> MB dealer (stealer) ships are notorious for charging $$$$ for $$ issue


I have been in oil change places where they do it for around price of the bulb.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Hardtime said:


> None of that shit works. Keep the bugs off. The bug guts are acidic. When they fade out buy stock ones not aftermarket china. Or go to a salvage yard and get some used onea better than yours


I beg to differ sir. There are lots of good to great products out there that work just fine. I detail / restore/build cars all the time. The product I posted is great and will look fantastic for at least two years. Costs $20 and takes 30 minutes.



Jimmy44 said:


> I have been in oil change places where they do it for around price of the bulb.


DO NOT GO TO JIFFY LUBE OR ANY of those quick lube places.

The people they hire are not mechanics. They are fast food dropouts. No real prospective young mechanic would work there. You are better off asking @Rakos to do it for you.

Hard to F up an oil change but I have seen so many engine killing f UPS from them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I beg to differ sir. There are lots of good to great products out there that work just fine. I detail / restore/build cars all the time. The product I posted is great and will look fantastic for at least two years. Costs $20 and takes 30 minutes.


That's why I love this forum. When pros recommend something they use you have to Liston.
In defense he could have happened to use the wrong product.
At Valvoline they rubbed auto transmission fluid on them.



Amos69 said:


> I beg to differ sir. There are lots of good to great products out there that work just fine. I detail / restore/build cars all the time. The product I posted is great and will look fantastic for at least two years. Costs $20 and takes 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> DO NOT GO TO JIFFY LUBE OR ANY of those quick lube places.
> ...


I drove out of one and mile down road oil light went on. The worker did not tighten oil drain plug.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's why I love this forum. When pros recommend something they use you have to Liston.
> In defense he could have happened to use the wrong product.
> At Valvoline they rubbed auto transmission fluid on them.


You can also use WD40 but transmission fluid and WD40 don't last very long.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> You can also use WD40 but transmission fluid and WD40 don't last very long.


I will attest to that.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's why I love this forum. When pros recommend something they use you have to Liston.
> In defense he could have happened to use the wrong product.
> At Valvoline they rubbed auto transmission fluid on them.
> 
> ...


"The worker did not tighten oil drain plug" if I only had a penny for each time I've read this....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> "The worker did not tighten oil drain plug" if I only had a penny for each time I've read this....


Cabin AF damaged cause they installed it wrong. It's the truth.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Cabin AF damaged cause they installed it wrong. It's the truth.


Lol, how can you install a cabin air filter wrong?

How much did they charge you?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Lol, how can you install a cabin air filter wrong?
> 
> How much did they charge you?


The Toyota mechanic showed it to me before getting my permission to swap it out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have a 66 Willy's Jeep and headlights clear as brand new. Isn't progress great. In fairness to Toyota I think they quoted me for the entire assembly with wiring harness etc.


They didn't replace the headlight when it went out? All my cars from the 70s you bought the headlight and plugged it in. Was about $5 if I recall correctly. And they were glass.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> The Toyota mechanic showed it to me before getting my permission to swap it out.


Cabin and engine air filters are fairly easy to replace.

I worked at a parts place. We'd sell them to mechanic shop. Our price to them was ten bux, they'd charge the customer thirty bux and charge them 20 bux to change it.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> They didn't replace the headlight when it went out? All my cars from the 70s you bought the headlight and plugged it in. Was about $5 if I recall correctly. And they were glass.


Yeppp, glass headlights up to the 80s. Taillights were plastic but they didn't fade as much.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> The Toyota mechanic showed it to me before getting my permission to swap it out.


Why would you pay someone to do that unless you're severely handicapped? Less than $10 on Amazon. I change mine out regularly because it really does help the car smell fresh and I have severe asthma so air quality is a big deal for me.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They didn't replace the headlight when it went out? All my cars from the 70s you bought the headlight and plugged it in. Was about $5 if I recall correctly. And they were glass.


Have a 66 Jeep and 66 Triumph Spitfire and glass headlights are crystal clear.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> We used toothpaste 40 years ago in body shop class.
> 
> Regular white Colgate or Crest. Not sure if the new gels work as well.
> 
> My son had a minor fender bender and the other car left paint marks on the fender. I took our old tube, which was almost out of paste anyway, and buffed it out with an old sock.


Gel is not supposed to work.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Cabin and engine air filters are fairly easy to replace.
> 
> I worked at a parts place. We'd sell them to mechanic shop. Our price to them was ten bux, they'd charge the customer thirty bux and charge them 20 bux to change it.
> 
> ...


It's truly a safety issue you can get ticketed for.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Gel is not supposed to work.


I think those were only ones back then. I remember using baking soda.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why would you pay someone to do that unless you're severely handicapped? Less than $10 on Amazon. I change mine out regularly because it really does help the car smell fresh and I have severe asthma so air quality is a big deal for me.


There's two types. Regular and charcoal. Charcoal is a little more expensive but works better.



Jimmy44 said:


> It's truly a safety issue you can get ticketed for.
> 
> 
> I think those were only ones back then. I remember using baking soda.


I use toothpaste on my headlights and baking soda on my teeth...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> There's two types. Regular and charcoal. Charcoal is a little more expensive but works better.
> 
> 
> I use toothpaste on my headlights and baking soda on my teeth...


Old school love it. I should learn to replace cabin and engine air filter I agree.



Jimmy44 said:


> Old school love it. I should learn to replace cabin and engine air filter I agree.


I saw a Bosch cabin with a hepa filter.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


A mechanic told me this trick,I tried it a d it works.use BREAKFLUID on a soft cloth and the crap comes right off.
My headlights look like new.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Old school love it. I should learn to replace cabin and engine air filter I agree.
> 
> 
> I saw a Bosch cabin with a hepa filter.


So, how much did Toyota charge you to change the filter? I won't laugh, I promise &#128587;‍♂


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> A mechanic told me this trick,I tried it a d it works.use BREAKFLUID on a soft cloth and the crap comes right off.
> My headlights look like new.


I have tried auto transmission fluid break would not hurt.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> We used toothpaste 40 years ago in body shop class.
> 
> Regular white Colgate or Crest. Not sure if the new gels work as well.
> 
> My son had a minor fender bender and the other car left paint marks on the fender. I took our old tube, which was almost out of paste anyway, and buffed it out with an old sock.


Yeah I don't think gel Works quite the same but Maybe? I use the old school toothpaste with baking soda


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MajorBummer said:


> A mechanic told me this trick,I tried it a d it works.use BREAKFLUID on a soft cloth and the crap comes right off.
> My headlights look like new.





Jimmy44 said:


> I have tried auto transmission fluid break would not hurt.


I've heard of this as well. I'm going to try it on my sons car just to test it out.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> So, how much did Toyota charge you to change the filter? I won't laugh, I promise &#128587;‍♂


Part of my oil change extra of course. I replaced cabin and engine air filter. Also radiator flush. Something says 40.


observer said:


> So, how much did Toyota charge you to change the filter? I won't laugh, I promise &#128587;‍♂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Part of my oil change extra of course. I replaced cabin and engine air filter. Also radiator flush. Something says 40.


That's actually not too bad.

They are fairly easy to replace. Takes like five minutes.

I think you can also get them in bulk.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


You need to check out Amazon... They sell entire replacement assemblies that use LED for less then $300 a pair... Kind of a ***** to install tho... My son's fiance drives the same car and we just replaced hers for the same reason... LEDs are much brighter... Just make sure you use 6k brightness, anything else looks too blue and doesn't help the view....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> That's actually not too bad.
> 
> They are fairly easy to replace. Takes like five minutes.
> 
> I think you can also get them in bulk.


Yes I have allergies


observer said:


> That's actually not too bad.
> 
> They are fairly easy to replace. Takes like five minutes.
> 
> I think you can also get them in bulk.


Plus they are OEM cabins. You have to go thru glove box and a lot of techs struggle.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> This is what I used, I supplied my own sand paper and masking tape.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KIVYE6G/?tag=ubne0c-20
> View attachment 418563
> ...


Are those EK headlights? I had an eg hatch then a midori ek hatch I miss my hondas


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the plastic lenses get cloudy from exposure to the sun, and maybe particles of contaminants in the atmosphere. My Lexus is 18 years old and the lenses are like new. Until about 8 months ago it was rarely out of the garage. The 2012 Prius I sold last June was used regularly, but still mostly sat in the garage. The lenses are still clear on that one also- I sold it to friends and see it every day.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Are those EK headlights? I had an eg hatch then a midori ek hatch I miss my hondas


87 Civic hatchback here loved it. Salesman sold it to his son after I traded it in well over 250 thousand.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Are those EK headlights? I had an eg hatch then a midori ek hatch I miss my hondas


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2 steps. coke the pop not the *********** . Pore it all over the headlight wipe if off . It will look brand new .Coke works better then those costly products they sell at the auto parts..
I used to charge 50 bucks to restore headlights at the shop!!! 1 can of pop later all set thanks suckers !
step 2 go here buy a new updated led or hid bulb your head lights will be bright like a brand new car 
https://kensun.com/


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> 2 steps. coke the pop not the *********** . Pore it all over the headlight wipe if off . It will look brand new .Coke works better then those costly products they sell at the auto parts..
> I used to charge 50 bucks to restore headlights at the shop!!! 1 can of pop later all set thanks suckers !
> step 2 go here buy a new updated led or hid bulb your head lights will be bright like a brand new car
> https://kensun.com/


Are the bulbs interchangable or do you need adapter's ?



kingcorey321 said:


> 2 steps. coke the pop not the *********** . Pore it all over the headlight wipe if off . It will look brand new .Coke works better then those costly products they sell at the auto parts..
> I used to charge 50 bucks to restore headlights at the shop!!! 1 can of pop later all set thanks suckers !
> step 2 go here buy a new updated led or hid bulb your head lights will be bright like a brand new car
> https://kensun.com/


Will give it a try.

Does anyone know how to tell if your Camry is made in USA or Japan ? Apparently the headlights are different.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Are the bulbs interchangable or do you need adapter's ?
> 
> 
> Will give it a try.
> ...


If your VIN starts with the number 1, 4, or 5 it's made in USA.

Canada is 2. Mexico is 3. Not sure what Japan is.

Japan is J.

https://www.edmunds.com/how-to/how-to-quickly-decode-your-vin.html


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> If your VIN starts with the number 1, 4, or 5 it's made in USA.
> 
> Canada is 2. Mexico is 3. Not sure what Japan is.


Thanks



Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks


Google says Japan vin starts with a J.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Google says Japan vin starts with a J.


Yea, I knew that but forgot.

Used vehicles imported in to Mexico have to be a number and J is specifically excluded because of that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


I had exactly the same problem on my 2007 Camry. That generation Camry was made with projector headlights whose internal reflective plating flakes off. The result is that over time the low beam headlights become dimmer and dimmer to the point of being useless. If you take out the bulbs from the headlights you may see that they are coated in silvery dust. The only solution is to replace the headlights.

I believe this may only affect the US - built Camrys. Does your car's VIN number begone with a number (usually 1). If so, then it's US-built. I have seen Japanese-built Camrys (VIN begins with the letter J) that do not have this problem.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had exactly the same problem on my 2007 Camry. That generation Camry was made with projector headlights whose internal reflective plating flakes off. The result is that over time the low beam headlights become dimmer and dimmer to the point of being useless. The only solution is to replace the headlights.
> 
> I believe this may only affect the US - built Camrys. Does your car's VIN number begone with a number (usually 1). If so, then it's US-built. I have seen Japanese-built Camrys (VIN begins with the letter J) that do not have this problem.


Will check thanks


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Will check thanks


Sure. I thought about buying the cheap aftermarket headlights mentioned by @tohunt4me but because I myself am cheap, my solution was to disconnect the driver's side high beam bulb and the passenger's side low beam bulb and just drive at night with high beams on.

Because there'd only be one bright headlight, oncoming drivers didn't tend to flash their lights at me and there was (just about) enough light to see properly. The downside would be that about half of pax would tell me that I had a headlight out, with the more annoying ones trying to diagnose the issue. "Yep, I've been a mechanic for 20 years, you've got yourself a bad ground there on that dim light, buddy".

Anyway, in hindsight I should have just replaced the headlights but doing the headlight connection switcheroo at least kept me driving.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sure. I thought about buying the cheap aftermarket headlights mentioned by @tohunt4me but because I myself am cheap, my solution was to disconnect the driver's side high beam bulb and the passenger's side low beam bulb and just drive at night with high beams on.
> 
> Because there'd only be one bright headlight, oncoming drivers didn't tend to flash their lights at me and there was (just about) enough light to see properly. The downside would be that about half of pax would tell me that I had a headlight out, with the more annoying ones trying to diagnose the issue. "Yep, I've been a mechanic for 20 years, you've got yourself a bad ground there on that dim light, buddy".
> 
> Anyway, in hindsight I should have just replaced the headlights but doing the headlight connection switcheroo at least kept me driving.


I can run my brights and know one notives cause my headlights are so dull. With low beams I may as well be driving blind.



Jimmy44 said:


> Will check thanks


4T1BE46K49U836227 I was really hoping it was from Japan. From everything I have read they are better. Consolation is the after market headlights will fit.



Jimmy44 said:


> I can run my brights and know one notives cause my headlights are so dull. With low beams I may as well be driving blind.
> 
> 
> 4T1BE46K49U836227 I was really hoping it was from Japan. From everything I have read they are better. Consolation is the after market headlights will fit.


Actually two different company's Toyota Motor Company Japan and Toyota Motor Manufacturing company in Kentucky USA I think.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I can run my brights and know one notives cause my headlights are so dull. With low beams I may as well be driving blind.
> 
> 
> 4T1BE46K49U836227 I was really hoping it was from Japan. From everything I have read they are better. Consolation is the after market headlights will fit.
> ...


Try taking out a low beam bulb and seeing if it's covered in silver dust.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Try taking out a low beam bulb and seeing if it's covered in silver dust.


Will do and will post when I do.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> The Toyota mechanic showed it to me before getting my permission to swap it out.


Learn how to do that stuff on your own dont let them rip you off


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hardtime said:


> Learn how to do that stuff on your own dont let them rip you off


My Camry was made in Kentucky that explains the bottle of bourbon I found in the console.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My Camry was made in Kentucky that explains the bottle of bourbon I found in the console.


My guess is EMPTY.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> View attachment 418705


Put a k series in that sumbitch, then it would be a worthy successor to the crx


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

3m headlight restoration kit with clear coat.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Babak said:


> 3m headlight restoration kit with clear coat.


Thanks


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

toothpaste


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


*2009 Toyota Camry Base 4 Cyl 2.4L - Headlights - Driver and Passenger Side, Pair, For US Built Models, For Base, LE And XLE, Chrome Trim - $104.10 Here*


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Are the bulbs interchangable or do you need adapter's ?
> 
> 
> Will give it a try.
> ...


pull a bulb out there will be a part # on the bulb. and just plug the headlights in thats all.
even if you get the hid i strongly suggest there very bright what i use . my dad uses there led bulbs.
the difference in both . led are brighter directly in front of your car . hid have a lot more side lighting and brighter in the front but not as bright as the led in the front . But the total brightness from the hid will be about 3 times as much as those leds lights. and about 10 times as much as halogen stock light bulbs . No worries just plug them in even if they come with aftermarket ballasts they just plug in idiot proof . 
there are a lot of you tube vids how to install .


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Couple things...
do not swap to hid or led headlights. Technically, its illegal unless you change the projector or buy new headlights designed for them because they can blind other drivers.
after cleaning the headlights, you need to install a protective film or spray them with a permanent clear coat with uv protection. Its the only way.
alternately, you might be able to purchase just the plastic headlight lens cover but it would require baking the lights and pulling them apart to install the new cover. Which is great if you want to throw some drl or led lights in them but is a pita. 
And if you have hid headlights just change the bulb. They only designed to last 5000 hours or 7 years. Non oem ones last 2-3000 hours before needing changed


----------



## Uba.slave (Nov 25, 2019)

Use beamtech led light bulbs, like 40 bucks on eBay.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Put a k series in that sumbitch, then it would be a worthy successor to the crx


Nah.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Yea but it would so much funner to get 30mpg listening to that k series sing its song at full throttle.. lol
But I get it


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure where you got $1,000 each but AutoZone and I'm sure Advance Auto sell them for just over $100... youtube should have easy videos explaining removal/installation process

https://www.autozone.com/collision-...ing=search&isIgnoreVehicle=false&newYmme=true


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371410368433


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have been in oil change places where they do it for around price of the bulb.


LED bulbs $22 for the pair on Amazon. 5 minutes to install. Just watch any you tube video. Huge difference.


----------



## rollroll (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.





rollroll said:


>


Do you think that clear coat spray would give new headlights extra protection ?


----------



## rollroll (Sep 18, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do you think that clear coat spray would give new headlights extra protection ?


I cant say if clearcoat surface is harder then headlight plastic surface but it is definitely easier to be worked on to get it polished and you get whole range of polish and protectant products that you can apply on the clearcoat . Chris fix channel has a one year review of that headlight restoration . I did it once for my previous car. Worked as expected.

Sorry. Just noticed that you were asking about NEW headlights. ... I would not mess with new headlights. Enjoy clear look for few years and address issue when it starts. By the time you get to polish-required stage there may be something new and better solution available.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

rollroll said:


> I cant say if clearcoat surface is harder then headlight plastic surface but it is definitely easier to be worked on to get it polished and you get whole range of polish and protectant products that you can apply on the clearcoat . Chris fix channel has a one year review of that headlight restoration . I did it once for my previous car. Worked as expected.
> 
> Sorry. Just noticed that you were asking about NEW headlights. ... I would not mess with new headlights. Enjoy clear look for few years and address issue when it starts. By the time you get to polish-required stage there may be something new and better solution available.


Got great advice from everyone. Everyone was better then Toyota who quoted me a grand apiece.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I then put a protected plastic film from weather tech on them.


Let us know how the car wash works out.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I can't believe how helpless some people are.....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> I can't believe how helpless some people are.....


The above got a big ignore. Bye Bye !


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

It's apparent that the clearcoat was not fully removed from the headlights.....It took me about 5 different times about a month or 2 apart to stop the cloudiness....Now that I figured that out I have had clear headlights for about 6 months now...Come summer, I'll do it one more time and either spray a clearcoat on them or the clear plastic shield...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SatMan said:


> It's apparent that the clearcoat was not fully removed from the headlights.....It took me about 5 different times about a month or 2 apart to stop the cloudiness....Now that I figured that out I have had clear headlights for about 6 months now...Come summer, I'll do it one more time and either spray a clearcoat on them or the clear plastic shield...
> View attachment 419490
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great !


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Ebay 100 for the pair. Done.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NUBER-LE said:


> Ebay 100 for the pair. Done.
> View attachment 419512


Thanks


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> This is what I used, I supplied my own sand paper and masking tape.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KIVYE6G/?tag=ubne0c-20
> View attachment 418563
> ...


I paid $100 to get mine done and it took the Pro an hour. Lasted 2.5 years and then he did it again for $100. You need sandpaper, etc.

That toothpaste, rubbing compound, etc works poorly and does not last.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


Novus#2 ( that would be the red)on Amzn... cost maybe 6-7$
Very simple, rub it for few minutes and your HL should sparkle. Use it every 6 weeks&#128523;


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> My 2009 Toyota Camry has 280,000 and runs like new. It's my back up U/L car when my Prius is in the shop. My one problem is the headlights are so dull I cannot drive it at night. I priced out new ones and I believe it was over 1000 dollars for just one. I did have them professionally cleaned and restored and it did not last. Any suggestions ? I am willing to spend a realistic amount of money.


 Amazon has a pair at a very reasonable price should last about 5 years before they start doing the crappy plastic headlight thing that all plastic headlights do. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EXTEZBS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

There are a lot of videos on Youtube w different methods for cleaning your lens.
I cleaned & also upgraded to the SilverStar bulbs but didn't really help my Ford Taurus POS much.
Then I figured out since my suspension has gone to hell, I needed to align my headlights. I was lighting up about 5 feet in front of the car.
Check this out (this guy has some good maintenance videos including refreshing your headlights)


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> Amazon has a pair at a very reasonable price should last about 5 years before they start doing the crappy plastic headlight thing that all plastic headlights do. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EXTEZBS/?tag=ubne0c-20


https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/city-of-i...kon-lighting-1216-911185/complaints#306603072
Lol; everything from that company making false claims about certifications to the lights catching fire. OP I'd definitely buy these amazon lights right after you up the insurance coverage on your car. And if you buy drop in leds just make sure they are at least 10000 lumen and have adjustable beam patterns; consult your vehicles owners manual to properly aim for OEM projectors.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not reading through all this but I fixed mine with wet and dry sandpaper, 

start with 400 grade, give it a good go, wet the paper while using, after this you will think you've ruined the lense entirely. It'll look opaque.

then 800 grade, give a good rub again with wet paper, it'll still look like frosted glass after this.

then 1200 grade, give a real good go

then 1500, again go over well, it'll look clear when wet after this.

then get a paint cutting paste, again give it a good rub, the previously dulled plastic lense will be crystal clear when dry now, takes about half an hour all up.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

yogi bear said:


> I'm not reading through all this but I fixed mine with wet and dry sandpaper,
> 
> start with 400 grade, give it a good go, wet the paper while using, after this you will think you've ruined the lense entirely. It'll look opaque.
> 
> ...


I want to add that a lubricant is needed to wet sanding plastic or paint; something like a quick detailer or a tiny amount of car wash soap or dish soap.
It's very important to add a lubricant in order to create less finish work to do with the polish. When I worked professionally only the really bad lights would get wet sanded and compounded.

I NEVER dry sanded, I would wash and clay; the clay is to remove surface contaminants so they don't further scratch the surface when sanded. Wash and wet sand 1500 then step down to wet sanding with 3000. From here I would wash lights and compound with a rotary buffer with some plastic polish. This took me about 10 minutes a light no matter how bad they were.

remember the more abrasive you go the more finish work you'll have to do in order to clear up the defects you caused with sand paper. Scratches are what traps the light and makes it cloudy. In order to clear this up you need to level the body surface so that the light doesn't get trapped and reflects. Lower grade means more scratches you need to remove.

You never go more abrasive than you have to when doing auto body work, people telling you to start with 400 lol. Have fun.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

well 600 then, always happy to take better advice, but worked for me fine by working up to 1500 then finishing off with cutting paste..

still have to initially cut through that faded layer, is why i start with 400.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

yogi bear said:


> well 600 then, always happy to take better advice, but worked for me fine by working up to 1500 then finishing off with cutting paste..


That's why you had to finish with a cutting paste and not a polish. Cutting paste is not a finish step, polish is. You would get better results if you removed the rest of your scratches. Cutting paste only has filler to temporarily hide defects while the abrasives marr the surface. Polish has much finer abrasives and the good ones don't have any filler.

My point is you never go more abrasive than needed because you'll cause more work on the back end. And if you finish with a cut compound eventually those fillers will wash away and your headlights will look cloudy again.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

looks allright to me as is


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

yogi bear said:


> looks allright to me as is


I'm not saying this for you, I worked for years doing this on glass and plastic headlights and I don't need to debate technique.
I'm giving my advice to OP


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Flacco said:


> I paid $100 to get mine done and it took the Pro an hour. Lasted 2.5 years and then he did it again for $100. You need sandpaper, etc.
> 
> That toothpaste, rubbing compound, etc works poorly and does not last.


If you're going to quote me, at least read my post.

Never once I mentioned toothpase and if anyone followed my method entirely, their headlights will still be clear after 2.5 years just like mine currently are.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Am autoparts online, cheap and shipping is always free


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

@64opel, is that your Rekord in the pic?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you have Plug and Play headlight bulbs? Or do you have to replace the whole headlight unit? Actually a cheap easy and quick fix is a toothbrush with toothpaste.
> View attachment 418554


If you do this, make sure it is real toothpaste and not a gel. This is an old scuba diver's trick and it works like a champ.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> If you do this, make sure it is real toothpaste and not a gel. This is an old scuba diver's trick and it works like a champ.


Ah ha! Thank you for clarifying that. @observer and I were wondering about this. We didn't think gel would work but we didn't know for sure


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Does it work on dull drivers?


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Clean them with toothpaste or carwax, then, spray with clear coat can. This should last for a few months.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.walmart.com/cp/1391175


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

$1000 each?

I think you looked for a 2019 Toyota Camry OEM LED headlight with labor to install it and some other stuff.

Yours are $50 each.

'Buffing' is a temporary solution. What you do is scracthing the plastic, removing the UV protectant and filling those scratches with the wax. After you wash it couple of times, after the wax is removed it will fade again.

It is not going to be better than or last longer than a new one.


----------

